# 3.6 pentastar joy!



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Is it just me, or does this new pentastar 3.6 really haul balls?? I haven't driven a 3.6 vr yet, but im sure they are comparable. The pentastar does make a great sound, not vr eargasmic, but really nice nonetheless. It winds up like it's supercharged. Any one else like it:thumbup:


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

I finally tested our's on Saturday passing a car on a twisty, 2-lane road in the mountains (going up the mountain too). I actually had it in the red for a little bit. Felt good. The van was pretty loaded with family members and the AC was on too. It did a good job pulling around it.

This engine is really the only reason I even considered a new 2011. I was looking for a used 2009 or 2010 at first, but when I found out they had this new engine in the 2011s, and it produced that much more power, I knew I couldn't live with myself with the previous engine.



rychas1 said:


> Is it just me, or does this new pentastar 3.6 really haul balls?? I haven't driven a 3.6 vr yet, but im sure they are comparable. The pentastar does make a great sound, not vr eargasmic, but really nice nonetheless. It winds up like it's supercharged. Any one else like it:thumbup:


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

Agree, great engine. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Good vibes?*

One of the problems with the 3.3L and its twin the 3.8L, is a vibration at idle that continues thru the rev range. The new 3.6L has the accessories (A/C, PS, etc.) bolted directly to the block (instead to an adaptor) that is supposed to eliminate this vibration. How did the Chrysler engineers do? Is the vibration gone with the 3.6L?


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

no vibration. it is ridiculously smooth. past 4k though...


----------



## firebird540 (Jul 4, 2011)

Can any one compare to the 4.0L V6 from 2009 / 2010? 
The numbers of the 3.6L don't look much higher than the 4.0L. 
thx


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

The SOHC 24v 4L V6 engine produces 255 hp @ 6000 rpm and 265 lb. ft. of torque @ 4200 rpm.

The DOHC 24v 3.6L V6 engine produces (in the vans only) 283hp @ 6,400 and 260 lb.ft. @ 4,800. It's a tad bit of a peakier motor, but just read the specs. It is a fantastic motor! It makes 305hp in the challenger and that's ecu and an intake change. That's it.

http://www.pentastars.com/engines/tech.php


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

*Great MPG!*

The fuel economy of this vehicle is really impressing me:

27+ MPG on the highway at 75 MPH with a family of 4, luggage, and the A/C cranked

24+ MPG around town.

And that is with 1,400 miles on the odometer. I am looking forward to what it will do once broken in and running full synthetic motor oil.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm impressed at how smooth it is, especially coming from my HHR SS (2.0L Turbo @ 290hp crank). Its very linear.


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Trail Ryder said:


> The fuel economy of this vehicle is really impressing me:
> 
> 27+ MPG on the highway at 75 MPH with a family of 4, luggage, and the A/C cranked
> 
> ...


those are my numbers also. i just hit 6500 miles. wait until your first 3 gear redline


----------

